# Eye-toy as Webcam for Windows 8, 64-bit



## Rabie13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I, like many others, fell for the Eye-toy trap sony set up back before the technology was ready for it. Luckily, I soon found that the hardware was compatible with Windows OS, and 1 driver away from a decent webcam.

I found that there were 2 drivers developed to allow the eye-toys to run using some weird 'hypercam' software. I ignored that and got it to run with things like skype.

There was one to work with the Logitech edition Eye-toy, and one for the Namtai-edition.

Now, I've moved on to Windows 8, and although I read that the Windows 7 driver would work for Windows 8, this is not true. After multiple re-boots, and different ways of attempting to install the driver for my eye-toy, it refuses to co-operate with Windows 8 as it did with Windows 7.

I searched again for a Windows 8 specific version of the driver. Now, there is 1 driver not specific to either edition, and tons of steps which seem a bit rediculous to just install a driver.

I don't know what I'm doing, so the steps may actually be necessary, but they're a bit sketchy. Also, it just doesn't seem likely that they developed a driver to work on both editions if the last OS required a separate driver. Perhaps it's real, but I'm just too skeptical to put my computer at risk for the webcam.

I'm worried, and would like to know if anyone knows a more reliable source to search for this driver?

Here's a link to the youtube video featuring the sketchy steps for Windows 8.
How to use Eyetoy on Windows 8 64-bit (New video with new steps) - YouTube

Here's the one I used for Windows 7, which worked and was not detected as a virus by IObit's Malware Fighter, AVG, Norton, or Bit defender. It also did not require nearly as many sketchy steps.
How to use PS2 EyeToy on Windows 7 64-Bit - YouTube


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not an answer to your question, just an observation.

Why even go through all this hassle...ever. Just get a cam from a reputable vendor which supports your OS.

People waste countless hours of their lives trying to use archaic hardware or to save a few bucks.


----------



## Rabie13 (Aug 22, 2013)

It's a pretty good webcam given what it was purposed for.
It would be a shame to trash something that may work perfectly fine.
I'm also on a college budget.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The only real way to know if the procedure works or not is to try it. The pool of people trying to use this cam on Win8 is likely very small.


----------

